# Winter fishing blows.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

*It's cloudy


It's cold


and there's no fish -
*



















*Unless there IS fish, in which case, it kicks ass!!!!*











_
*Scantily clad women helps, too....but it isn't very likely!*_


----------



## fw.west (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh , WoW !!!
You found those gals .. 
I was just trying to P.M. them on the (uh, uhm) other fishing web site
, where one of the guys told me they hang out.


----------



## fw.west (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't dare say which one.


----------



## eighthave (Sep 27, 2012)

*a-hem* the fishing _pole_ site.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Pete. You still got it. Lol. Great pics.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

those 6 better be tbs


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

those are some nice yps! if your girls want to fish i have a pole they could borrow


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> those are some nice yps! If your girls want to fish i have a pole they could borrow


lol! The bobber! Don't forget the bobber!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i think i can find a couple


----------



## wylie (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice walleye and fat perch. Oh yeah and the beautiful bikini girls,I would always go fishin if they were there,dont even need to bait a hook.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gotta love the Winter Yum-Yum Fish..............


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

What the heck were those perch eating? - LOL. They look 9 months prego


----------

